# MISC | HSR Operating forum



## greenlion (Jul 30, 2010)

here are the fast average operating speed of some of the United States, East Asian & Europe HSR to start the topic

*United States*

```
Acela Express
Line                     Section            Length    Designed  Fastest Average
                                                        Speed   Operating Speed
Acela Express       Washington D.C–Boston   734 km   240km/h   116km/h
```
*Japan*


```
Japanese Shinkansen
Line                   Section            Length     Designed   Fastest Average
                                                      Speed     Operating Speed
Sanyō Shinkansen     Shin Osaka-Hakata   553.7 km    300km/h     224.47km/h
Tōhoku Shinkansen    Tokyo-Hachinohe     631.9 km    275km/h     215.42km/h
Tōkaidō Shinkansen   Tokyo-Shin Osaka    515.4 km    270km/h     213.27km/h
Kyūshū Shinkansen    Kagoshima-Chūō      137.6 km    260km/h     235.89km/h
(Kagoshima Route)
Nagano Shinkansen    Takasaki-Nagano     117.4 km    260km/h     146.75km/h
Jōetsu Shinkansen    Omiya-Niigata       300.8 km    240km/h     200.53km/h


Japanese Mini-shinkansen (upgrade existing line)
Line                   Section            Length     Designed    Fastest Average
                                                      Speed      Operating Speed
Akita Shinkansen     Morioka-Akita       127.3 km  275 & 130km/h   90.93km/h
Yamagata Shinkansen  Fukushima-Shinjō    148.6 km  275 & 130km/h   84.11km/h
```
*China*


```
Chinese HSR
IHR- Intercity High-Speed Rail
PDL- Passenger Designated Line
PFL- Mixed passenger & freight HSR line 

Line                   Section              Length     Designed  Fastest Average
                                                        Speed    Operating Speed
Wuguang PDL          Wuhan-Guagnzhou         968 km    350km/h     296.33km/h
Huning HSR           Shanghai-Nanjing        296 km    350km/h     243.29km/h
Jingjin IHR          Beijing-Tianjin         120 km    350km/h        240km/h
Zhengxi PDL          Zhengzhou-Xi'an         455 km    350km/h     231.36km/h
Wenfu PFL            Wenzhou-Fuzhou        298.4 km    250km/h     208.19km/h
Yongtaiwen PFL       Ningbo-Wenzhou          268 km    250km/h     206.15km/h
Shitai PDL           Shijiazhuang-Taiyuan    225 km    250km/h     204.55km/h
Fuxia PFL            Fuzhou-Xiamen         274.9 km    250km/h     198.72km/h
Qinshen PDL          Qinhuangdao-Shenyang    405 km    250km/h     197.56km/h
Hening PFL           Hefei-Nanjing           156 km    250km/h     173.33km/h
Hewu PFL             Hankou-Hefei            351 km    250km/h     172.62km/h
Jiaoji PDL           Qingdao-Jinan         362.5 km    250km/h     161.11km/h
Dacheng PFL          Suining-Chengdu         148 km    200km/h      153.1km/h
(Suining-Chengdu Route)
Chengguan IHR        Chengdu-Qingchengshan    67 km    200km/h     134km/h
```


```
Chinese upgrade conventional railways

Line                   Route                Length    Designed   Fastest Average
                                                       Speed    Operating Speed
Jingguang line       Beijing-Hankou         1205 km    200km/h     134.39km/h
(Beijing-Hankou Route)
Jingguang line       Wuchang-Changsha        362 km    200km/h     114.92km/h
(Wuchang-Changsha Route)
Jingha line          Beijing-Harbin         1249 km    200km/h     157.77km/h
Jingha line          Tianjin-Qinhuangdao     285 km    200km/h     123.91km/h
(Tianjin-Qinhuangdao Route)
Jinghu line          Beijing-Shanghai       1463 km    200km/h     142.27km/h
Hukun  line          Shanghai-Changsha      1177 km    200km/h     147.43km/h
(Shanghai-Liling Route,Liling-Changsha Runs at Jinghu Line)
Longhai line         Shanghai-Zhengzhou      998 km    200km/h     148.22km/h
(Pixian-Zhengzhou Route, Shanghai-Pixian Runs at Jinghu line)
Longhai line         Baoji-Xi'an             173 km    200km/h     133.08km/h
(Baoji-Xi'an Route)
Guangshan line       Guangzhou-Shenzhen      139 km    200km/h     160.38km/h
```
*South Korea*


```
Korean KTX

HSR lines
Line                   Section        Length     Designed   Fastest Average
                                                 Speed      Operating Speed
Gyeongbu line        Seoul-Daegu      293.1 km   350km/h      177.64km/h
(Seoul - Daegu Route)

upgrade existing line
Line                   Section        Length     Designed   Fastest Average
                                                 Speed      Operating Speed
Gyeongbu line        Daegu-Busan      148.6 km   200km/h      146.16km/h 
(Daegu-Busan Route)
```
*Taiwan*


```
Taiwan THSR
Line                   Section        Length     Designed   Fastest Average
                                                 Speed      Operating Speed
THSR                 Taipei-Zuoying   339.284    300km/h      251.32km/h
```
*Germany*


```
German ICE
Line                     Section            Length    Designed  Fastest Average
                                                        Speed   Operating Speed
Route No.472            Cologne–Frankfurt  173.6 km   300km/h      168km/h
Route No.900,901 & 990  Nuremberg–Munich   170.8 km   300km/h   162.67km/h
Route No.770            Mannheim–Stuttgart 106.9 km   280km/h   178.17km/h
Route No.351            Hanover–Würzburg   327.4 km   280km/h   166.47km/h
Route No.301 & 349      Hannover–Berlin    255.4 km   250km/h   157.98km/h
Route No.480            Cologne–Aachen      70.2 km   250km/h   131.63km/h
```
*France*

```
French TGV
Line                     Section            Length    Designed  Fastest Average
                                                        Speed   Operating Speed
LGV Est                 Paris–Metz         324.1 km   350km/h   228.78km/h
LGV Rh?ne-Alpes &       Lyon–Marseille       321 km   320km/h      214km/h
LGV Méditerranée      
LGV Sud-Est             Paris–Lyon           425 km   300km/h   217.95km/h
LGV Atlantique          Paris-Le Mans         202 km   300km/h   224.44km/h
LGV Atlantique          Paris-Tours           221 km   300km/h   213.87km/h
LGV Nord                Paris-Lille           226 km   300km/h   229.83km/h
```
*Belgium*

```
Line                     Section            Length    Designed  Fastest Average
                                                        Speed   Operating Speed
HSL 2                    Liège-Brussels     95 km     300km/h   146.15km/h
```
*Spain*

```
Spain LAV
Line                     Section            Length    Designed  Fastest Average
                                                        Speed   Operating Speed
Madrid-Valladolid HSL   Madrid-Valladolid   179.6 km   350km/h   192.43km/h
Madrid–Sevilla HSL     Madrid–Sevilla     471.8 km   300km/h   202.2km/h
Madrid–Barcelona HSL   Madrid–Barcelona   620.9 km   300km/h   248.36km/h
Madrid–Barcelona HSL   Madrid-Málaga       512.5 km   300km/h      205km/h
(Madrid–Cordoba Route)
& Cordoba-Málaga HSL  
Madrid-Toledo HSL       Madrid-Toledo          75 km   270km/h      150km/h
```
*Italy*

```
Italy HSL
Line                     Section            Length    Designed  Fastest Average
                                                        Speed   Operating Speed
Turin–Milan HSL        Turin–Milan          148 km    300km/h      148km/h
Florence–Rome  HSL     Florence–Rome        315 km    300km/h   196.88km/h
Rome–Naples HSL        Rome–Naples        204.6 km    300km/h   175.37km/h
Milan–Bologna HSL      Milan–Bologna     214.69 km    300km/h   198.18km/h
Bologna–Florence HSL   Bologna–Florence    78.5 km    270km/h    127.3km/h
```
*Russia*

```
Line                     Section           Length   Designed  Fastest Average
                                                    Speed   Operating Speed
Moscow–Saint Petersburg  Moscow–St Petersburg  649.7 km  200km/h   144.38km/h
```
*Eorupe International*

```
Line                    Section             Length    Designed  Fastest Average
                                                        Speed   Operating Speed
LGV Nord and HSL 1     Paris-Brussels       376 km     300km/h   265.41km/h
Route No.472 & HSL 3   Liège – Köln      227.8 km     300km/h   224.07km/h
HSL-Zuid & HSL 4       Amsterdam-Brussels   199 km     300km/h   114.81km/h
HS1, Channel Tunnel    London-Paris         495 km     300km/h   241.46km/h
& LGV Nord             
HS1, Channel Tunnel    London-Brussels      439 km     300km/h   253.73km/h
LGV Nord & HSL 1
```


----------



## greenlion (Jul 30, 2010)

*Turkey*


```
Line                     Section           Length   Designed  Fastest Average
                                                    Speed   Operating Speed
Ankara – Istanbul    Ankara - Eskişehir  245 km    250km/h   184.75km/h
```


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

From *Moroccan Forum *: High-Speed Railway Networks around The World  (p6)



Ωρτimuş;62773793 said:


> http://lgv-pocl.fr/cartes-et-documents-2/





Ωρτimuş;62274527 said:


>





Ωρτimuş;62274667 said:


> HSR Lines accross Europe





Ωρτimuş;62274741 said:


>


*The figures of the last map come from : IUC * 
http://www.uic.org/IMG/pdf/20100521_a1_high_speed_lines_in_the_world.pdf



Gadiri said:


> Les données de ce graphique viennent de http://www.uic.org/IMG/pdf/20100521_a1_high_speed_lines_in_the_world.pdf
> 
> 
> *Europe *
> ...


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

i wonder when the first real hsr in eastern bloc will emerge
i mean, other than russia


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

gramercy said:


> i wonder when the first real hsr in eastern bloc will emerge
> i mean, other than russia


I think in Poland. According to IUC it will be in 2015.


----------

